# Blood Crazed (Action)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Animus Majoris is an Imperial-held planet, home to one of the largest hive cities in the Imperium. But one day, a Warp rift had opened near the planet. Then the daemons came. The Imperial Guard had stabilized the Hive City, successfully protecting it from endless weeks of Khorne's daemonic attacks. Unfortunately, the danger outside the walls was the least of their problems, for inside, the Chaos had forced its influence. People began having maddening nightmares of blood and skulls, and the public news screens had broadcasted terrifying images of Chaos. The Inquisition had arrived to purge the heresy, sending an entire armada of Sisters to clean out the city. However as time passed by, the people showed more and more signs of chaos, some mutating into horrible hulks, others becoming fast and nimble. Some had tore off their own flesh and nailed it to their backs. The Sisters soon found themselves overwhelmed, consumed in bloody slaughter as hordes upon hordes of enraged cultists poured forth from their dens.

"GO GO GO! KILL IN THE NAME OF THE BLOOD GOD!" yelled Ghrogoroth as he charged into the fray of Sisters, surrounded by hundreds of bloodthirsty citizens and practicing cultists alike. The armored Sisters of Battle are the Inquisition's finest fighting force, composed of battle-hardened sisters and massed close quarter firepower. However, their main strength is their very faith. It is faith that binds them together, and renders them fearless in the face of Chaos. Unfortunately, faith alone is not enough to save them from the rampaging forces of the Blood God...

The cultists smashed into the line of Sisters, stepping onto their own dead and lifting off. Many had died, but that was of no concern to Ghorgoroth, because he had an entire hive city full of cultists to sacrifice at his whim. Some of these cultists had chosen to follow the sacred path of the Lord of Skulls, others had continued with their faith in the corpse-emperor. Now, Ghorgoroth smirks, now, they are all mine. They have been shown the path of blood-letting, and they glorify in it!

BLOOD CRAZED



Mission:


Note: You can all kill up to six Sisters. Keep in mind that you aren't the only ones here 

@s3pt1mus: You have joined Ghorgoroth in the charge on the small Sisters. Take out as many as you can.

@Zek 'the Butcher' Krell: You and a horde of cultists are going to charge the Sisters from behind, making use of the buildings to block their line of sight. Take out as many as you can.

@Commissar Faldir: You are charging from the front with the main horde. Being a trained PDF Commisar, you know the roots of success are from your un-bending faith (which, unfortunately for you, has been bent :laugh, therefore to cripple the enemy, you must take out their inspiration - the Sister Superior.

@Korgha: Being a trained and drilled soldier as well, you will assist Commisar Faldir.

@Tenkra: As much as you love one on one duels, you're going to have to assist in the main assault.

@Deklan von Heisenhouff, Electro-priest: You will join in the assault from behind, with the Butcher. Take out as many as you can.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Blood calls to blood. Zek heard it now, heard the call. The bellowing scream of blood, crying out to be spilled. "Not long now, you'll flow free soon enough." He whispered, his tongue lolling between his sliced lips. 

Zek led his cultists down the twisting maze of a dark alley. The soft, rythmic padding of their feet a drum-beat in his mind. Driving him onwards, exulting him forwards, calling for blood. "Spread right!" he grunted, smacking the nearest cultist for emphasis. He could almost smell the Sisters now, their blood singing through his nostrils. He began to chant. "Blood for the blood-god. Skulls for the skull throne." OVer and over again, voices joining his as the chorus grew louder and louder. 

Zek spun around the last corner, seeing the enemy for the first time. A young woman, hearing his gasping chant turned, her blonde hair sweeping breifly across her eyes. She was young, fresh to combat and the sparkle of fear breifly lit her blue eyes. She was pretty, Zek thought, in a scoolmistress-y kind of way. He would make her bleed. 

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"

With that bellowing cry Zek surged forward. The young sister brought her bolter up, fired once, Zek saw the man to his left explode, fired twice, Zek felt the bolt whip past his ear, and then he was upon her. His arm shot out and with a dull thud her face split open. Blood splattered Zek and he lost himself.

It was a beutiful world, Zek thought. A world of viscous red rivers and screaming faces. A world of dull thuds and wet thunks. A world of power, victory and immortallity. A world where a man could slaughter from sun up to sun down and never see the end. 

Zek laughed as he killed, striking left and right. Who was friend and who foe? It didn't matter as long as the blood flowed. "Blood for the blood god," Zek gargled around the half chewed face of a Sister "Skulls for the skull throne."


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Deklan was close behind Zek, leading his group of electro-priests toward the slaughter.

"Spread right!" he heard Zek bark, and saw a vicious backhand nearly take out one of the cultists he had been talking to.

Deklan had his own plans, however. _Let the mob charge straight in_, he thought, _and we will attack from above...._ They had been using the buildings to cover their approach, the massive constructions blocking the field of view the Sisters had to them. One such building was directly next to the main portion of the fighting. His advanced perception picked up a balcony about 2 stories above the fighting. His group would take to that balcony, and leap into battle from there, plunging into the thick of it, stirring up more confusion, and letting the blood flow.

"This way!" Deklan snarled, and all of his fellow priests followed him towards the building. They tore the door from its hinges and surged into the building, almost racing to see who would get to the top first. All of them wanted to honor of first blood, but only one of them would get it.

When they arrived on the balcony, Deklan held his hand up, signalling a pause. He wanted the mob to make contact first, to create the first diversion. No sooner did he see Zek's fist collide with a Sister's tender flesh then he cried, "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE! INTO THE SLAUGHTER!" and lept into the battle, his lasgun mechadendrite firing searing bolts into the crowd, wounding several of the Sisters.

He landed square on top of one of the sisters, knocking her to the ground. She had lost her weapon from the impact. This one seemed like she was fresh to battle. Just like the one Zek had seen. Her eyes seemed to beg for mercy for a split second before she regained her composure. She began to struggle to rise, but a stomp from Deklan's mechanical leg winded her.

"Your skull will make a fine addition to the throne!" Deklan laughed as he brought his massive sword down on her neck, severing her head. His other mechadendrite, which had to this point been lashing out to defend him, picked up the severed head, and hid it under his cloak.

"Today will be a fine day for slaughter indeed," Deklan chuckled insanely, as he waded further into the battle.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Faldir looked to his left and to his right, the sea of humanity was intimidating to him, never before had he seen so many willing to die for a cause so ruthless as this. His mind was perhaps one of the few that had not been completely tainted by the Blood God's hand, and yet he knew his time would eventually come. He could feel his body aching and he wasn't sure weather it was because of the chainswords pathetically attached to his wrists or if his soul itself was slowly drown in the sea of blood than seemed to fill up his thoughts every second.

Still, this was his chance, his oppurtunity to do what the Corpse Emperor's Imperium had told him was wasn't competent enough to do -- be all things to all men. The role of commissar was one of ruthless drive and unending, unflintching faith. Here in the service of the Blood God perhaps his skills would be appreciated. He looked straight forward into hell itself, the famed Sisters of Battle stood before him. His mind wondered for a moment if any of them would regonize him. He had actually led PDF detachments into several dens with the Sisters prior to his enlightenment. A sadistic grin slowly cracked across his face at the thought that they would actually be killed by him -- a commissar no less. The irony that the iron willbreakers of the Imperial Guard and Planetary Defense Force would now be inspiring their enemies was something he began to relish. 

That thought was stripped away when the bolter's started to rain hell down upon his charging horde of cultists. Men all around him were literally shredded apart as volley after volley was unleashed. The Sisters had no need to aim, he noticed, because the horde was so vast that every round hit something ... _someone_, he thought vaguely. Yet for all the rounds of bolter ammunition that was spent, more cultists ran up alongside him and looked to him, their eyes bloodshot with the madness that gripped them. These ... 'soldiers' were his now, and the Blood God's followers were no different than the Corpse Emperor's. All needed inspiration.

'Bloody sons and daughters of Animus Majoris!' he screamed, 'The Lord of Skulls looks upon us this day! He will grant you victory if only you have the single-mindedness to grasp it! _Kill and kill again!_'

A great roar errupted all around him as the cultists now drove on even more fanatically than before. The number of cultists around him dying suddenly dropped noticably and Faldir noticed the second group of blood-crazed men and women being led by a massive monster wielding cleavers rushing the Sister's positions from behind. Some had obviously caught sight of this and turned their bolters to face this new threat. That was all the relief they would need. 

The Sisters of Battle were fanatical followers of the Corpse-Emperor, their faith was utterly unshakable and some had even professed that fewer Sisters had fallen to Chaos than Astartes over the millenia. Their training was second only to their male-counterparts of the Space Marines, their equipment was of equal caliber and their tactical brillance could not and would not be overlooked by any foe actually wishing to best them. This, Commissar Faldir, knew from his countless nights of study upon this wretched world. Yet, even with all that, they lacked the one thing nessecary to win this battle -- numbers. No matter how many bolt-rounds killed, no matter how many cultists were incenerated in flame, no matter how many were cut down by chainswords -- the cultists were without end. This battle could rage for all time and still the cultists would always have the upper-hand.

The two forces finally clashed in the middle in a brillant display of sparks and blood. The Sisters hacked to their left and right, while unleashing horrifc amounts of fire with their recently drawn bolt pistols. This strategy actually took Faldir off guard who rushed into the frenzy following in the path of cultists who's skull was shredded by a snarling chainsword. The Sister addressed her new threat and swung the chainsword in a wide horiztonal arc, which was quickly blocked by Faldir, the two sets of teeth whirling and sending sparks cascading over both warriors. The Sister roared in anger as she witnessed the grotesque man that stood before her. Her blood boiling and her adernaline spiked, she broke the stalemate by kicking Faldir square in the gut before he could bring his other chainsword up for a killing blow. The Commissar was knocked back a few paces, winded, and barley managed to avoid a killing blow from the Sister. Her rage could not be contained as she swung wildly, each time narrowly missing the commissar and actually hitting cultists by accident -- sending chunks of flesh flinging wildly through the air. Faldir waited paitently for his oppurtunity, he had watched other cultists die very quickly for blindly charging the Sisters. She finally made her mistake when she overslung her chainsword in a vicious attempt at decapitation. To her credit she immediately caught her mistake and attempt to swung her sword back around to cover her horribly exposed flank, only to find one of Faldir's chainswords blocking her path. The other one was pushed viciously into her ribcabe. Her ceramite armor offered a few precious moments of resistance before it too gave way and the Traitor Commissar dissolved her ribs and lungs in a spray of gore.

She whimpered and fell quietly to the ground. He had no time to spray for gloating victory speeches over a single kill. Cultists were still dying in droves around him, the Sister's far from defeated. He knew instinctively what had to be done to achieve victory. All armies, big or small, were hinged around the idea of faith and morale. Eliminate either and the other quickly collapses, the Sisters had unshakable faith but morale was something entirely different. As he gazed across the blood-soaked battlefield as rivers of blood began to form around his boots he saw her -- a shinning light in this bloody nightmare. His studies of the Sisters had never been extensive but he reckoned that if there was any 'commander' left in this unit than it would be her. She killed with the grace of warrior and continued to issue curt commands to those around her -- reinforcing sections of their already broken line and preventing the cultists from getting too close. Surronding her were three Sisters each with their chainswords drawn and their bolt pistols firing clipped, accurate rounds. A suicide charge it all that would be. Unless ...

'Blood for the Blood God!' he shouted into the sky, a challange if there ever was one, 'Death to the False Emperor! Come down here you wretched bitch and die for your Corpse-God!'

The Sister Superior glanced his way but continued to fire. He had never expected her to take the bait, she was obviously far too intelligent to give up her tactical advantage. The cutlists surronding him, on the other hand, were not nearly as intelligent. They saw her refusal as an act of cowardice which only pushed them to greater heights. A glob of them charged directly at her, Faldir right on their heels. The Sisters guarding her quickly turned their attention to the appoarching force which cut down two Sisters by sheer force of numbers, of coarse loosing nearly a dozen of their own in the brief exchange. The Sister Superior's bodyguads down dozens of the cultists on their own by they could not fire nearly fast enough. The first one was simply overwhelmed, her chainsword cutting down nearly four of them before finally jamming. She was dragged to the ground and brutally beaten to death. The next one was able to kill a handful more before the mob overwhelmed her too. The final one had the intelligence to have nearby Sisters redirect their fire at the appoarching mass. They were cut down to a man, except for Faldir who rushed threw the falling corpses of his so-called 'soldiers' and planted his chainsword directly into the gut of the last guardian Sister. She vomited blood, but Faldir hardly noticed, he already removed his chainsword and was charging the Sister Superior. 

She was a beautiful woman by all accounts, rich dark hair kept just below the ear, her face hard with years of war yet attractive in the same moment. Her dark eyes met his black pits of hatred and for a moment, in some distant time and space, apart from this wretched war and his treason -- they might have found one another attactive. Faldir did not notice this either, for his window of oppurtunity was quickly closing as the other Sisters would soon regonize the threat that had slipped threw and would prioritize him as a target. His mind convulsed and his brain pounded -- he begged for this once chance to prove himself worthy to the Blood God.

'Let the blood sing to you!' a voice shrielled in his head, 'Embrace me, mortal! Embrace me and know glory eternal!'

For a split second Faldir saw a vision of madness the likes of which he would never forget. Legions of blood-soaked cultists charging across worlds, entire oceans of blood would be formed and rising from them continents of skulls. There he saw himself, a savage and brutal figure bellowing his rage and hatred to the galaxy. It both terrified and pleased him.

'Kill and kill again!' he bellowed as he came back into reality before the Sister Superior. She quickly changed targets and before he realized it she was aiming her bolt pistol directly at his skull. Only luck, or prehaps the blessings of the Blood God, caused him to slightly shift his weight and turn his head -- the round zoomed within an inch of his skull, killing a cultist far behind him. He brought up his chainswords at the same time, one aimed at center of her chest, the other kept in reserve. Her instinct was perfect, she batted aside the chainsword with her own and realigned the bolt pistol squarely with his face, but this time he was ready and swung his other chainsword up in a quick vertical stike. The adamantium teeth met the adamantium bolt pistol in a show of sparks mixed with the meat, bone, and blood of the Sister Superior's hand. She screamed in pain and backed up, but Faldir knew he moment of surprise was over -- he could almost smell the harsh residue of bolters from the Sister's behind him discharging to kill him. He would take this bitch with him before he went, that much he swore to himself. 

His brought his left chainsword down in a harsh strike that the Sister blocked with her one good hand, which held her chainsword. He swung with his other hand and was blocked yet again. Still he knew she could not block forever. A blinding, searing pain suddenly erupted in his lower back but he ignored it. He feinted with his left strike, which the Sister Superior's quickly exhausting form raised to the bait of blocking. He could see it in her horrified eyes that she knew she'd made a terrible mistake, but the blinding pain of her hand prevented clear judgement. He brought the other chainsword around in a brutal arc which chewed threw her juggular vein and corrated artery, finally cracking her spinal cord and severing her head all together. She fell limply to the ground. 

He reached down, jamming the spinning teeth of bloody chainsword into the side of her skull, expecting at any moment to be killed by a hail of gunfire, and held it into the sky for all to see.

'Followers of the False God! Your leader is slain! Your Corpse-Emperor cannot save you now!' he bellowed, seeing the glinting delight in the eyes of the cultists, 'Skulls for the Skull Throne!'


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Tenkra*

He was alone now. Sitting huddled on the floor, he stared at the bodies strewn around the room. Tenkra had killed them. He had killed them all himself in a fit of madness and rage, contrary to his usual fair nature. 

_You killed them._ It said. 

'I killed them.' Tenkra repeated, not looking up. 

_You did well._ The voice added.

'I... did well...?' Tenkra was puzzled. 'Why are you so proud? Who are you?'

_Why don`t you look up, and see me?_

'I should look up, and see you.' 

_Go on then?_

Tenkra trembled, but stood. He still had his hands over his face, smearing his cheeks and forehead with blood, but he was long past caring. He had given up. Almost a year tracking the blood cults, trying to find them, arrest them kill them anything! But he had failed, they had gotten to him little by little without him realizing a thing. Now he was just as bad as they were. He was a murderer. 

'I don`t want to be a murderer.' Tenkra said, lowering his hands and opening his eyes. 

_You don`t have to be._ The figure replied. It was humanoid, its skin was red and its face was concealed in a shadow that seemed to have no source. Two pinioned wings sprouted from its back, dripping in blood. They never seemed to stop, it was as though it was perpetually bleeding.

'But I killed them?' Tenkra begged. 'I have become a killer. I can`t handle this.'

_You don`t have to be a murderer. You can be a warrior._ The red angel told him. _Fight the fair fight, seek the worthiest of foes, and become the chosen champion of the God of War!_

An explosion sounded outside. It was followed by shouting, gunfire and the thunder of thousands of feet. 

_Blood calls to blood._

'Then I shall answer.' Tenkra picked up a discarded weapon, a shock maul with a depleted power pack. It was clumsy and brutish, and he only picked it up out of necessity. He would find something better at the earliest oppurtunity.

_They need you._ The angel told him, gesturing to the door. _The ignorant have come to spread their blindness. Illuminate them._ With that, the angel vanished.

'I will show them the truth.' Tenkra said, and stepped outside.

- - - 

Tenkra looked at the scene with detached precision, and analysed the situation in an instant. There were thousands of cultists. The enemy... sororitas. The most blinded of all the blind denizens of this galaxy. 

'They deserve to see the truth.' Tenkra muttered. 'I will show them. I am a warrior. They cannot see.' 

He broke into a run, heading towards a group of sororitas besieged by a pack of frothing madmen. As he ran, he heard a battle cry from nearby.

'GO GO GO! KILL IN THE NAME OF THE BLOOD GOD!'

'Who is the blood god?' Tenkra asked nobody as he brought up his weapon. One of the sisters before him was trying to pry a screaming cultist from her back, and Tenkra took advantage of the situation and swung as hard as he could. He caught the sister full in the face and sent her sprawling, crushing the man`s arm under the heavy armour. 

'You can`t see.' Tenkra said calmly. 'You`re blind.' With that, he began to blugeon her head repeatedly. Every attempt the sister made to stand up was thwarted by the impact of the heavy club. 

'If you would just open your eyes, the pain would stop.' Tenkra said. He had clubbed her a dozen times.

... 

...

...

...Two dozen, she was dead. He ducked, unaware of anything but the chainsword buzzing over his head. A far more elegant weaon than the crude lump he had now...

He righted himself and looked back at this new foe. She wore no helmet. She was even more blind than her comrade.

'No.' Tenkra said calmly. 'You can`t see the truth.' 

She swung her sword with a furious roar, but Tenkra simply sidestepped and brought his club down on her head. 

'Why?!' He exclaimed. 'It isn`t hard to just open your eyes and see?' He bent down and picked up her chainsword. 

_You`re doing well. Keep going._

'I`m doing well. I`ll keep going.' Tenkra said blankly.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghorgoroth positioned his burly, flesh-torn arms in front of his body and lunged forward, flinging Sisters left and right. He laughed in demonic glee, punching and smashing through the remaining Sisters. They fought until the end, hatred burning in their eyes, bolters roaring in their hands, until the crazed horde had overcome them.

Elsewhere in the hive city... Canonness Lindella panted slightly, as she drove her bloody chainsword into the body of a half-slain cultist. It snarled at her in rage, before finally being silenced, and joining the dozens of others who had perished at her hands. Her squad of black-armored Seraphim Sisters stood attentively, surveying the oddly slient streets with bolt pistol in hand. Lindella fixed a finger to her vox. "Commisar Thael, have you sent out the distress call?" The Commisar replied in a gruff, authoratative voice, "No. With that damn warp hole over us there's no way to send out a distress call for more than a couple of meters above the atmosphere!" "Keep trying. If the Emperor wills it, we will get out of here alive, and the Inquisition will burn this heretical planet!" "Yeah, well until that happens, you and your lady-friends should haul ass to the perimeter, if you want to survive." Lindella replied, angered, "Are you aware, lord Commisar, that you are addressing a Canonness under direct orders of the Inquisition?" "Hey, don't pull rank on me sister!" he replied. "I don't give a damn if your orders came from the Emperor Himself, because we are fighting a losing battle here, and if you don't retreat to our lines, you're about as good as poor Jenkins over here." She snarled, and switched off the vox. "Sisters, with me!" she commanded, as their jump packs roared to life.

The entire street was crowded with cultists, screaming their praises to the Blood God. Ghorgoroth stomped into the middle of them, roaring with a deep, animalistic fury that rung from his throat. "Now, minions of Khorne, we find the enemies of the Blood God, and we hunt them down!" He began walking into the crowded streets as cultists attemped to flee from his tread. "Now, go kill in the name of the Blood God!" he roared, followed by a deafening cheer from the horde as they ran off, seeking out their prey.

Six of the creatures did not move, however, instead marching towards Ghorgoroth. He noticed a large, burly one wearing a blood-stained smock, and an Imperial detective. There was a lanky-looking servitor too. To his rear was a fully-armored Commissar of the PDF, and beside him, an armored Arbites soldier. They all marched towards their leader, more focused on proving themselves as worthy fighters, instead of joining the crowd of suicidal maniacs. Clearly their minds hadn't been corrupted enough.

They each regarded each other with a hateful look. Khorne cannot favor multiple champions!

Mission:


You will all fight each other. No one can die, but it will be a bloody fight as the cultists clash together to prove who is the most powerful. God-modding is allowed to an extent.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

The song was dying now. Zek didn't want it to leave, he wanted to kill, to maim, to watch the world burn. He saw the beast, his commander, bellowing orders but he was deaf to them for had seen a way to make the song continue. It was so simple. Kill the daemon-beast become Khorne's chosen and the song would never stop. There would be blood flowing for all time. Zek grinned in wicked anticipation. 

He approached the beast slowly, carefully, it would not do to reveal his hand too soon. As he approached however he noticed other figures coverging on his position. Had they come to defend the beast? Or attempt to take its place as well? It mattered not, they would not stop him. 

Zek bellowed out a wordless challenge indicating th eman nearest him, a tall man with white, bloodflecked hair. Zek vowed to break that pretty face, to fill those empty eyes with fear, to kill and kill and kill again. 

The man stepped towards him, accepting his challenge with a nod and reving his chainswords to life. Zek surged forward swinging wildly and forcing his opponent back. The pale man sprung into action suddenly with a beutifully delivered parry-spin-slash move that dragged a blade across Zek's shoulder. Zek bellowed, as much in enjoyment and pain, for he could hear the song again. Zek continued his frenzied assault slowly forcing his oppenent back through sheer aggresion. Zek was injured several more times, minor cuts and deeper gourges joining those he had inflicted upon himself, but he pressed on. Zek changed tactics suddenly flinging a blade and using the momentary distraction to shoulder-barge the duelist to the ground. He stepped over him, bringing his cleaver up. 

Blood calls to blood. It was time to answer that call.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Tenkra*

The horde was moving. Bodies of cultists swarmed past Tenkra, some of them attempting to aggressively push past Tenkra as he tried to stand. The screaming, the thunder of footsteps, the _screaming!_

'I hate this.' Tenkra said to nobody as the last dregs of the horde finally moved past him. 

_But you did so well!_ The Red Angel answered. 

'Go away.' Tenkra said in irritation, deliberately looking away from where the thing stood. 'Whenever you show up, people start dying. I don`t like that.' 

_You LOVE it!_ The angel replied. _Fighting is all you live for, now go and prove yourself! You`re not a champion yet, you need to get stronger! _

'Why?' Tenkra asked despairingly. 'Why do you want me to be so strong?' 

_Would you rather die and be forgotten, doomed to oblivion forever?_

'No!' Tenkra shouted, turning and meeting the thing`s gaze. 'I will live, I will be remembered, I will be strong! A champion!' 

Was he declaring the words or pleading them? 

The angel pointed. A small group was gathering. Tenkra moved to join them. 

- - - 

They all stood in a circle. Tenkra met their eyes one after another. A large man, the leader from before, stood in the centre and watched them with interest.

'Is he even human anymore?' Tenkra asked. 

_That is irrelevant. Look to your right._

Tenkra turned and saw his opponent. A huge man wielding a pair of enormous cleavers. The giant man bellowed through his beard and pointed his weapon at Tenkra. Tenkra nodded and stepped forth, tightening his grip on the chainsword and revving it into life. 

_Good, kill him quickly._

'But I still don`t want to kill.' Tenkra protested softly. 'I only need to defeat him to become strong, right?' At the same time he dodged a flurry of mad swings and reacted with a swinging slash that left a shallow wound across the brute`s shoulder.

_But you must!_ The angel shouted. _Look at this one whom you fight! He has no fear, he has no remorse nor mercy! There is only madness and hate, rage and murder! He is better than you! How can you be a champion if you don`t embrace the madness as he has?!_ As the angel spoke, Tenkra was losing resolve. It was right, the giant brute fought with complete disregard for pain or fear. If anything the wounds Tenkra inflicted seemed to invigorate him even more. 

But he couldn`t give up. Tenkra didn`t want to die.

'I can win with my sanity intact!' Tenkra retorted. He managed one more blow, forcing his opponent to step back slightly. 

Suddenly the man hurled one of his weapons at Tenkra, Tenkra dodged and watched the blade sail past, too late realising his mistake. 

The giant`s shoulder barged him hard, throwing him to the ground. He roared in triumph with a cleaver raised high. Tenkra was about to die...

_Now! Give in to the madness! It`s your only chance!_

'I have to survive...' And so he gave in. 

- - -

The Tenkra that fought now was a raving madman, the same lunatic who had butchered the entire police force earlier that day. He rolled aside with blinding speed and rose up to face the giant with a huge grin on his face. Before his foe could react Tenkra hammered a fist into his face. Then another. And again. He must have dropped his chainsword because it was no longer in his hands. 

He pushed forward with a strength that wasn`t truly his, forcing the butcher to retreat weaponless. Having moved past the initial shock of Tenkra`s sudden insanity, the brute began to fight back, throwing heavy punches of his own. Within a minute, both combatants sported heavy wounds to their arms and upper torsos. 

On the brink of exhaustion, the butcher attempted one final blow. Using his last ounce of energy, Tenkra ducked, the blow sailing overhead as Tenkra hammered his elbow into the man`s abdomen...

- - -

Tenkra re-awoke suddenly, coughing blood and on his hands and knees. Several metres away, the giant man he saw earlier was similarly incapacitated, glaring at Tenkra from his hands and knees. 

'Did I...?' Tenkra was too afraid to ask the question.

Beyond mortal sight, the red angel laughed.


----------

